# I don't know whether or not to find a new job or to soak in the awkwardness.



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I finally found a job where I've been at for a few months where everyone loves me so I thought. They always say what a great job I'm doing behind my back and to my face. Even people who have problems with each other, if they couldn't work with others, they would always work with me fine. This was absolutely out of thin air to me, no one would tell me what was going on until it happened: today.

The person who hired me temporarily called in the temp service to talk to all of us because she over heard a private conversation about our personal lives that didn't even concern her. She doesn't even seem like the type of person I would want to talk to about my lack of a sex life but she eavesdropped on a co-worker and my conversation and reported it.

After that, I don't know if I want to work for her anymore. That was really uncalled for, especially when they don't plan to hire people in any way so basically I'm busting my back just to keep the damn job for the time being until I do get hired in somewhere. 

I thought this place was cool with people talking about sex shit and weren't prudes about it. I know some people are prudes so obviously I didn't go out of my way to directly talk to them about it. My co-workers have no problem with it, my team leads didn't even have a problem with the conversations, it was just to pass the time and make work more entertaining.

Of course, an old-fashioned supervisor has a problem with it. I voiced my concerns to the temp agency how I didn't appreciate this, especially when I went out of my way to do great work for the company knowing I might not ever get hired in since this is a short-term assignment and she does this before my assignment ends.

I don't want to leave the job because the other people enjoy my conversations, but now she's made things totally awkward by overhearing a conversation that didn't concern her anyway. She has been understanding about my allergies and this was out of literally thin air. I told the temp agency how I have left jobs before for people mistreating me. I don't feel the need to stay at a company that doesn't appreciate me when I can find a company who does.

Would you stay at a job after someone has reported you? It is only one person but everyone else likes you and does appreciate your efforts. That's the only reason I would stay because the other people never had a problem with my conversations. She stays in the office most days and isn't even out in the warehouse. She just happened to coincidentally walk by the same time I was joking around with a co-worker and took things the wrong way.

I don't know if I want to stay but I can't leave my friends there since I'm one of the two members who has been there since a few months ago and they know how good I train the new people, etc.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> but now she's made things totally awkward by overhearing a conversation that didn't concern her anyway.


Doesn't matter that it had nothing to do with her. Leave discussions about sex for places other than work. Nobody is mistreating you, they just don't want to hear you talk about sex... which is not unusual in business. 

I'm going to hazard a guess and say that the manager had some experience in sexual harassment lawsuits and was being vigilant and protective of her company, especially when working with employees who have not been there very long and might not know the rules.

If you want to leave that's up to you. I'd say grow up, accept what she said and keep working. Nobody will remember or care 30 days from now.


-ZDD


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Doesn't matter that it had nothing to do with her. Leave discussions about sex for places other than work. Nobody is mistreating you, they just don't want to hear you talk about sex... which is not unusual in business.
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess and say that the manager had some experience in sexual harassment lawsuits and was being vigilant and protective of her company, especially when working with employees who have not been there very long and might not know the rules.
> 
> ...


The thing is I don't talk about it around people like that who aren't open to that sort of discussion. I don't remember a time where she could have even over heard it because I made sure she wasn't even around when I would be talking about that kind of stuff unless she peaked out around the corner to where nobody could see her. I'm going to see how it plays out but if it bothers me still what she did, I'm going to find another job. I'm not going to work for people who reports me for childish things. If they don't want people talking about that kind of things then they need to keep people busy 24/7. I don't know what does she expect when we have a lot of down time.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

thelostxin said:


> I finally found a job where I've been at for a few months where everyone loves me so I thought. They always say what a great job I'm doing behind my back and to my face. Even people who have problems with each other, if they couldn't work with others, they would always work with me fine. This was absolutely out of thin air to me, no one would tell me what was going on until it happened: today.
> 
> The person who hired me temporarily called in the temp service to talk to all of us because she over heard a private conversation about our personal lives that didn't even concern her. She doesn't even seem like the type of person I would want to talk to about my lack of a sex life but she eavesdropped on a co-worker and my conversation and reported it.
> 
> ...


In almost every establishment I've worked in people talk and joke about sex. So I can imagine your confusion that this has happened.

Unfortunately what happened to your group is the way it is now. Because there are predators who abuse children - teachers cannot receive a hug from a young student. Because there is genuine sexual harassment in workplaces - no one can talk about sex in any way.

These measures are insane imo. There's no evidence that they reduce abuse of children or sexual harassment in workplaces BUT none of these points changes that it's just the way it is nowadays. It's a way of thinking that's here to stay.

She didn't single you out but talked to everyone so don't take it personally!!

" I'm going to hazard a guess and say that the manager had some experience in sexual harassment lawsuits and was being vigilant and protective of her company, especially when working with employees who have not been there very long and might not know the rules."

This has some truth to it. Because conversations about sex _might_ make someone uncomfortable a manager may feel it's their job to be vigilant and black-and-white about the issue.

Live and learn I guess. You'll be wiser from this. Soak in the awkwardness, Show up to work with a smile, and look for another job if it did leave a bad taste in your mouth.

*hug*


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you whateverlolawants. it turns out it wasnt my supervisor but one of the bored office ladies who had nothing better to do. My supervisor was just the messenger to the temp agency. Nobody likes the woman who reported me. If she overheard something we were talking on break and she just happens to be in another room listening. today I arrived ready to do my work but when she complained about something else new she has never complained about before I reported her to the temp agency why was whatever an issue an issue now but not when I first started. people think she is pickingon me. I told the temp I didnt come to work to deal with immaturity so I hope someone talked to her to leave me alone especially since she never sees me anyway except for at breaks and five minutes in the morning. we work at different parts of the building. I let her know whats up if she ever reports me again because everyone has my back there and I didnt deserve this.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

If she is the only one you have issues with, and she is not really affecting your work, then just ignore her. The chances of finding unpleasant or problematic people in each work place is not non existant, yet it's harder to find a work place you actually enjoy, have everyone appreciate you and that you can make some friends.

So if she can't really do much about your job and no one likes her already, then just ignore her. The world is not a lala land and we need to deal with stupid and unpleasant situations and learn how to face them.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

@thelostxin

That's great! Glad to hear things turned around for you. Just ignore her from now on and be the bigger person she obvi has bigger issues you don't wanna touch with a stick!


----------

